# Google- Lexicon Pharma to cut 102 jobs - Reuters



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Lexicon Pharma to cut 102 jobsReuters - <nobr>19 minutes ago</nobr>Lexicon currently has two drug candidates in mid-stage development, LX1031 for *irritable bowel syndrome* and LX1032 for carcinoid *syndrome*. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

